# Red Eyed Green Tree Frogs



## Peterhobit (Dec 11, 2010)

We have had lots of rain (like most people in NSW :? ) Last night we found we have not only the common brown frogs in our back yard but lots of Red Eyed Green Tree Frogs. Looking up information on them they are not commonly found so far south (near Nowra - Cambewarra) ) Any how thought I would post 2 pictures of the lovely little singers.


----------



## jinin (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow...I havn't even seen them in Sydney! Nice one!


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 11, 2010)

great find peter thanks for sharing


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, really beautiful.
Lucky you got to take photos!


----------



## reptilife (Dec 12, 2010)

Fantastic pics and fantastic find!
I also had no idea they were found so far south...


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 12, 2010)

neither did i


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 15, 2010)

There's no records on the fauna atlas for that area. You should definitely atlas them. Could you PM me the location? I'll be down in Cambewarra around Christmas time.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweet going to nowra in january lets hope there are still some to find


----------



## Mace699 (Dec 20, 2010)

i grew up in brisbane we used to have hundreds breeding in summer when i was a kid just in a puddle accross the road along the train tracks. sadly over the years your lucky to hear 1 or 2 towards the end of the year. such a shame. loved listening to summer storms with a chorus of a few hundred frogs going.


----------

